# Stream to Roku



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hook up with Roku so we can watch our content save on the TiVo with our Roku boxes...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The main problem is that the Roku only supports h.264, while the TiVo mostly does MPEG-2. My understanding is that the Roku hardware is actually capable of MPEG-2, but it hasn't been implemented in the software. Otherwise, one could probably write a BrightScript app to access the TiVos.


----------

